# Another Competition



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

First of all here is the prize.

Itâ€™s as new in box with almost a year guarantee remaining.










The prize will be given to the first former to correctly associate a fellow former with each of the following 16 photos.

Competition closes at 8pm tomorrow (Sunday).

If no-one gets them all correct then the prize will be given to whoever guesses the most correct answers first.

Some could of course be associated with more than one forumer so my decision is final. One in particular could be debatable so if need be you can guess two names.

It is a bit of fun so anyone taking it too seriously will be disqualified.









No offence to anyone included (or omitted).









Number 1










Number 2










Number 3










Number 4


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Number 5










Number 6










Number 7










Number 8










Number 9


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Number 10










Number 11










Number 12










Number 13










Number 14


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Number 15










Number 16


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic comp!









Ive got a couple in mind, but its going to be fun working them all out









1

2 Mel

3 Mr Teatime

4

5 Mac

6 MrCrowley

7 Running Man

8 Bladerunner

9 Mike

10 Potz

11 Jot

12

13 Hippo

14 Thats Griff!









15

16


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Jason, 7.5 out of 16


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Can I keep going or is a one shot deal?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

You can keep going but I probably won't respond to any more posts until competition closes

Not telling you which are right or wrong but you can have the 0.5 for number 3


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great comp but all I can get is 13 Boxbrownie


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

1

2 Mel

3 PG Tips

4 Tranber70

5 Mach 0.0013137

6 MrCrowley

7 Running Man

8 Bladerunner

9 Mike

10 Potz

11 Jot

12 Seamaster73

13 Boxbrownie

14 Hippo

15 Limey

16 Watchless


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW Mach 0.0013137 = 1MPH so this could be a better image


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

1 Sharkbike

2 Mel

3 PG Tips / MrTeatime

4 Tranber70

5 Mach 0.0013137

6 MrCrowley

7 Running Man

8 Bladerunner

9 Mike

10 Potz

11 Jot

12 Seamaster73

13 Boxbrownie

14 Hippo

15 Limey / Hotmog

16 Watchless


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Very clever comp.

What made you think of it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Brilliant competition







can't stop laughing .......







:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fantastic, I'll have to have a think now!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Fantastic comp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










it does look a bit like a dinosaur I will grant you that


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That was my train of thought ........


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stupid thing is I thought you were right


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I shouldn't comment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I shouldn't comment.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Running_man said:


> 1 Sharkbike
> 
> 2 Mel
> 
> ...


12 out of 16


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've highlighted the ones that are different to Andrew's answers

1 *Noah1591* Well it looks like a great flood









2 Mel &/or *Scottishcammy*

3 Me &/or MrTeatime

4 Tranber70 (but only cos that's what Andrew put, I have no idea who that is!)









5 Mach 0.0013137

6 MrCrowley

7 *Timetraveller*

8 Bladerunner

9 Mike

10 Potz

11 Jot

12 *Nalu* although possibly Gravedodger









13 Boxbrownie

14 Hippo

15 Limey

16 Watchless


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This is good! But I'm not good at comps - except dancing ones that is!

Honoured to be considered for the number 2 position, just where I should be actually


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I've highlighted the ones that are different to Andrew's answers
> 
> 1 *Noah1591* Well it looks like a great flood
> 
> ...


Isn't number 4 a French Gendarme? I know it's tenuous, but it made me think of our friend Bertrand. I could be (and probably am!) way off the mark!









Number 1 looks like the bay area of Florida where Sharkbike lives.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I've highlighted the ones that are different to Andrew's answers
> 
> 1 *Noah1591* Well it looks like a great flood
> 
> ...


13 out of 16


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Can I also say, thankyou for this competition Robert, it's a great idea and a lovely prize.









A.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

What a great contest...why didn't I think of it? Hope I'm not too late to play...

1 SharkBike (although my stomach turns when I see that satellite photo)

2 Mel / Scottishcammy ([email protected] came to mine...looks like the backdrop to his photos)

3 PG Tips / MrTeatime

4 Tranber70 (but only cos thatâ€™s what Andrew put, I have no idea who that is!)

5 Mach 0.0013137

6 MrCrowley

7 Running Man

8 Bladerunner

9 Mike

10 Potz

11 Jot

12 Nalu (Hawaiian for wave)

13 Boxbrownie

14 Hippo

15 Limey

16 Watchless


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> What a great contest...why didn't I think of it? Hope I'm not too late to play...
> 
> 1 SharkBike (although my stomach turns when I see that satellite photo)
> 
> ...


14 out of 16


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

OK, I've been wracking my brains and this is possibly my final guess!









1 Sharkbike

2 Knuteols (could that be a Norwegian Fjord and not a Scottish Loch?)

3 PG Tips / MrTeatime

4 Tranber70

5 Mach 0.0013137

6 MrCrowley

7 Running Man

8 Bladerunner

9 Mike

10 Potz

11 Jot

12 Nalu / Seamaster73

13 Boxbrownie

14 Hippo

15 Limey / Hotmog

16 Watchless


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Running_man said:


> OK, I've been wracking my brains and this is possibly my final guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13 again


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Running_man said:


> Isn't number 4 a French Gendarme?


Nope, think he's American but its his name that matters.



> Number 1 looks like the bay area of Florida where Sharkbike lives.


Nearer Central America I think. It was 2005.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

OK, it wasn't my final answer,









1 Stan

2 Mel / Scottishcammy / Robert

3 PG Tips / MrTeatime

4 jasonm (a wild guess!)

5 Mach 0.0013137

6 MrCrowley

7 Running Man

8 Bladerunner

9 Mike

10 Potz

11 Jot

12 Nalu

13 Boxbrownie

14 Hippo

15 Limey / Hotmog

16 Watchless


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In shear desperation I asked the 710 if she knew who No. 4 is.

She thinks it's chris Eubank!
















so have we a boxing related forumer?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> In shear desperation I asked the 710 if she knew who No. 4 is.
> 
> She thinks it's chris Eubank!
> 
> ...


Miles off. Tell her to get back to the kitchen


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Freddy Adu?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks like Stan is correct for #1...I feel really silly now.









Time to go and take a nap. My brain hurts.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Looks like Stan is correct for #1...I feel really silly now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah as in hurricane Stan, I was trying to figure how Mr Whalley related to that picture









assuming I got number 4 wrong







what's the other one I'm wrong on? I'm sure the arnie one is timetraveller and not running man









in the words of Johnny Lee Hooker "Thank you Robert"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah just been on imdb and running man it is, I've never heard of that film, mind you I'm not an Arnie fan, although I did like twins









Just No.4 then (I don't deserve the prize though as I wouldn't have got 1 or 7 or come to think of it 14, 15 & 6 without seeing the other answers 1st!

wtf is No. 4


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Robert said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > In shear desperation I asked the 710 if she knew who No. 4 is.
> ...


She just had another look and asked if it might be ... wait for it...

Tiger Woods!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope she didn't see my comment about getting back to the kitchen


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no Rob, she didn't


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

This is my last shot.

1 Stan

2 Mel / Scottishcammy / Robert

3 PG Tips / MrTeatime

4 Griff (another wild guess!)

5 Mach 0.0013137

6 MrCrowley

7 Running Man

8 Bladerunner

9 Mike

10 Potz

11 Jot

12 Nalu

13 Boxbrownie

14 Hippo

15 Limey / Hotmog

16 Watchless


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Well done Runningman - 16/16. pm your details to me and your prize will be on its way tomorrow.

Thanks to all for playing

1.	Stan (Tropical Storm Stan)

2.	Scottishcammy (Its Scottish and its calm)

3.	PG Tips (or MrTeaTime)

4.	Griff (Professor Griff)

5.	Mach

6.	Mr Crowley

7.	Running Man

8.	Bladerunner

9.	Mike

10.	Potz

11.	Jot

12.	Nalu (Hawaiian for wave)

13.	Boxbrownie

14.	Hippo

15.	Limey

16.	Watchless


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent!

I should have got the Griff one....

I love P.E.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

PM Sent and a public thankyou to Robert for running this competition. I'll look forward to wearing it and I'll be sure to post some wrist shots.

Andrew.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats an excellent idea for a competition.

I wouldn't have stood a chance though


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Robert said:


> Well done Runningman - 16/16. pm your details to me and your prize will be on its way tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to all for playing
> 
> ...


Great Competition Robert, disappointed I wasn't actually number 2 though!









Anyhow, here you go Robert










Whae kens whaur this is, and whaes it belanged tae? Nae prizes but, jist for they Engles tae wurry 'boot.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wasn't Engles Groucho Marx's mate.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Glad (and suprised) I got Nos. 2 & 12 right

How the heck am I supposed to know about Hip Hop?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

That was great fun, Robert. Well done. The list reads like an RLT All Star lineup.

(though next time we might want to include Roy)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mel said:


> Great Competition Robert, disappointed I wasn't actually number 2 though!


Disappointed you're not a number 2?


















> Anyhow, here you go Robert
> 
> Whae kens whaur this is, and whaes it belanged tae? Nae prizes but, jist for they Engles tae wurry 'boot.


Not far from me but ashamed to say I've never been


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mel I'm as english as they come but I've been there


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Glad (and suprised) I got Nos. 2 & 12 right
> 
> How the heck am I supposed to know about Hip Hop?


Amazing what google and wikipedia can throw up.











SharkBike said:


> That was great fun, Robert. Well done. The list reads like an RLT All Star lineup.
> 
> (though next time we might want to include Roy)


I tried 'Roy' but could get any images to use.

I thought up watchless myself - quite disappointed it was got so quick


----------

